#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Reclining Buddha Statues

## dirtydog

Thailand has millions of Temples, many of those Temples or Wats have reclining Buddhas in them, this is the thread to post the photos of reclining Buddhas, some are even quite famous, albeit generally only for their size.

First up is in Bangkok at Wat Saket, only a small one this one.



Is it laid out on a coffin? Seems to get blessed quite a lot.

Wat Saket

----------


## larvidchr

Ok DD here is a photo I took in April 2008 when my Mum was out here, the Ayutthaya reclining Buddha.

----------


## dirtydog

Well Lars, I am not sure if mine is bigger than yours, but it sure is in better condition.

Let me present at 43 meters long, the reclining Buddha from Wat Pho in Bangkok.

----------


## Roger Lee

Well DD, unfortunately I don't have any new reclining Buddha statues to contribute with but I can add to your last one.  Pretty sure it's the same one, probably the most famous of them all.

This one taken from where you were most likely.



A more classic angle.



And a head shot.



I'm hoping to go back for more shots in a couple of months, another go at the Golden Buddha and of course, the Emerald Buddha.

Roger

----------


## Norton

Have one in the house. Heavy. Solid carved alabaster.

----------


## Carrabow

Hey guys!


In our village, the Wat burned down. Bad electrical work (40 years old).


We had a sleeping Budha.

We had very lovely Gongs that kept the time...


If you think I am not telling the truth, call the Sanom Police station.


T: Pon Ko

A: Sanom


Surin... My heart is BUSTED 


I am trying to muster up the troops in BKK.. We got alot of family over there.


We lost everything

----------


## Bobcock

Here's my one from Ayutthaya, different place to the other one above....

----------


## Grower

There is also a very old one (300+years) in Ratchaburi. Quite large as well; at least 25 meters long. No pics; they're on my old computer. It's also very obscure and not easy to find unless one knows where to look.

----------


## Bobcock

> It's also very obscure and not easy to find unless one knows where to look.


You should use a simpler filing system then, My photos are easy to locate and I have over 40,000








hat, coat....gone

----------


## Grower

> You should use a simpler filing system then, My photos are easy to locate and I have over 40,000


Guilty as charged. Mine's a mess.   :mid:

----------


## dirtydog

Wat Phra Non has, oddly enough, a large reclining Buddha. This is supposed to be the oldest large reclining Buddha in Thailand and dates from the 7th century AD.

----------


## dirtydog

Wat Wat Phutthaisawn and a Ayutthaya Reclining Buddha.



This one was in a darkened room, ie pitch black.
Needs alot more gold leaf on it to sort it out, but only a small one.

----------


## dirtydog

Thsi reclining Buddha is a tiny little one at Wat Pho in Bangkok, thought it was quite nice myself.

----------


## Grower

> Thsi reclining Buddha is a tiny little one at Wat Pho in Bangkok, thought it was quite nice myself.


Nice pics DD. I'll post some eventually, lazy sot that I am.

----------


## OhOh

Here is one from a temple somewhere within an hour or so from Loeng Nok Tha, on the Yasothon/Mukdahan border

----------

